# Defekt meines Corsair HX1000W



## Tamiya_Fan (27. August 2012)

Hallo Corsair Team!

Am vergangenen Freitag hat sich mein HX1000W, während dem Internet surfen, mit einen Spektakulären Blitz aus dem Netzteilgehäuse verabschiedet. Die Sicherung viel heraus und ein verbrannter Elektronischer Geruch machte sich im Zimmer breit. 

Der versuch die Sicherung wieder rein zu geben blieb auch beim Versuch. Sofort sprang sie wieder heraus. Erst als ich das Netzteil vom Strom trennte funktionierte dies wieder.
Als nächstes steckte ich das Netzteil, bei ausgeschalteten Hauptschalter, wieder an. Die Sicherung blieb drinnen. Im nächsten Schritt schaltete ich den Hauptschalter wieder ein uund siehe da die Sicherung blieb drinnen und mein Mainboard fing wie immer an zu Leuchten (Asus ROG Logo). Als ich jedoch den PC wieder Starten wollte viel sofort wieder die Sicherung. Das ganze wiederholte ich noch einmal mit leider den gleichen Ergebnis.

Als nächstes zerlegte ich meinen ganzen PC und untersuchte alle Komponenten auf Sichtbare Schäden. Finden konnte ich zum Glück nichts.

Also nahm ich mein Corsair TX750W aus meinen Zweitrechner und verbaute das in meinen Hauptrechner (wo vorher das HX1000W drinnen war).
Mit den startete mein Rechner ganz normal und nach einen 20min. Prime Test und einen 20min. FurMark Test ohne Fehler dürfte wirklich keine Komponente schaden genommen haben.

Um der Theorie das eine Überspannung aus dem Hausnetz den Defekt verursacht hat den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, ich habe eine Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz und Netzfilter in Verwendung. 

Da ich grundsätzlich von der Qualität von Corsair Produkten überzeugt bin, denn nicht ohne Grund verwende ich fast nur Netzteile, RAM, SSD und Gehäuse von Corsair, dachte ich mir holst die Rechnung aus den Ordner und bringst es mal zum Händler zurück. Schau ma mal was der sagt.....

Weiter als zum suchen der Rechnung bin ich nicht gekommen. Padu kann ich die Rechnung nicht finden. Eine jede andere Rechnung habe ich in den Ordner drinnen nur diese eine ist nicht drinnen und lässt sich auch sonst nirgends finden.

Jetzt meine Frage/Bitte:

Gekauft habe ich das NT im Dezember 2010. 
Kann man da noch irgend was machen?
Wohin kann ich mich wenden?

Restliche HW im System:
MB: Asus Croshair 2 Formula
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X4 970 Black Edition
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS2
GraKa: 2 x EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB 


Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen

Danke und MfG.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (5. September 2012)

RMA done.


----------

